# Hearing with the state



## moura

Olá a todos,

Qual seria a correta tradução de "hearing with state"? Tem a ver com tribunais nos Estados Unidos.

Traduzindo à letra seria "audiência com o estado", mas não me parece muito convincente. Do que já pesquisei, surge-me a expressão "audiência pública", mas ignoro se será o mesmo. 

A situação passa-se nos Estados Unidos, em que alguém ligado ao mundo do crime, foi chamado a testemunhar contra alguém, num processo:

"(he is) going to testify against me at a hearing with the state."

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Mourita,

Quem sabe esta explicação dê alguma luz?


> A state hearing is a meeting with you, someone from the local agency,  and a hearing officer from the Ohio Department of Job and Family  (ODJFS). The person from the local agency will explain the action it has  taken or wants to take on your case. Then you will have a chance to  tell why you think it is wrong. The hearing officer will listen to you  and to the local agency, and may ask questions to help bring out all the  facts. The hearing officer will review the facts presented at the  hearing, and recommend a decision based on whether or not the rules were  correctly followed in your case.



Se não me engano, é o que chamamos de conciliação.


> Ação ou efeito de agir de maneira pacificadora com; reconciliação.
> Ação ou efeito de fazer com que alguém (que esteja em desacordo com  outra pessoa) entre em acordo com; harmonizar ou harmonizar-se.
> Jurídico. Acordo feito entre as partes que estão num litígio.


----------



## moura

Oi, Vandinha, obrigada!

Receio que não seja esse caso que refere. Nesta situação, trata-se de um processo em que se vai averiguar se a conduta de alguém que está à frente de uma organização, carece de legalidade, e se essa pessoa deve ser destituída. Não se refere que a audiência é num tribunal, mas a tal testemunha vai depor perante uma comissão estatal (por exemplo Washington State Building Commission).
Julgo que "audiência" será o termo apropriado, a dúvida está no "state", que aqui deve estar a ser usado com um sentido muito genérico.


----------



## mglenadel

Parece-me que este "state" seria "estadual". Só que por aqui sempre dizemos algo mais, tipo "comissão estadual [de alguma coisa]".


----------



## coolbrowne

Acho pouco provável:





moura said:


> ..."state", que aqui deve estar a ser usado com um sentido muito genérico.


Os americanos raramente usam "state" no sentido de "O Estado". A razão é que o nome do país, Estados Unidos, de fato reflete a estrutura política do país (ao contrário de, por exemplo "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"). Os americanos são extremanente ciosos do fato que uma parcela significativa do poder politico pertence aos estados e grande parte da população guarda profunda suspeita do poder federal. Em particular, esta caracterização deve ser ajustada:





moura said:


> ...uma comissão estatal *estadual*...


Em compensação, na expressão "audiência perante o estado", temo que a palavra "estado" tenderia a ser interpretada por portugueses ou brasileiros no sentido genérico incorreto. Ademais, um "hearing" onde pessoas são chamadas (provavelmente ordenadas, via "subpoena") a testemunhar não é bem uma audiência mas [parte] uma investigação, de forma que sugiro
"vai testemunhar contra mim em uma investigação estadual"​
Como alternativa, caso não esteja disposta a usar "investigação", poderia ser

"vai testemunhar contra mim perante autoridades estaduais"​
Saudações


----------



## moura

Muito obrigada a ambos, mglenadel e coolbrowne pelos vossos contributos e ajuda!

Vou utilizar a sugestão do coobeowne "em uma investigação estadual" que me parece que se aplica perfeitamente. Estava só com uma ligeiríssima dúvida sobre o termo "estadual" que me parecia ser o sinónimo em PB do nosso PE "estatal" (o dic. da Porto Editora assim o refere...), mas este documento deixou-me esclarecida. Deixo-o ficar aqui porque pode ter interesse.


----------



## Carfer

Como suponho que a tradução é para o português de Portugal, creio que _'inquérito_' se ajusta bem a _'hearing_'


----------



## coolbrowne

E para o Brasil também:





Carfer said:


> ...creio que _'inquérito_' se ajusta bem a _'hearing_'


Não me havia ocorrido. Obrigado, *Carfer*


----------



## Guigo

Não sou advogado, mas não seria a_ oitiva _ou _audiência_ uma das fases dentro de um _*inquérito*_?


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Não sou advogado, mas não seria a_ oitiva _ou _audiência_ uma das fases dentro de um _*inquérito*_?



Suponho que com '_oitiva_' se quer referir ao acto em que uma pessoa é ouvida em declarações na qualidade de arguido, testemunha ou outra (o '_suponho_' tem uma justificação: é que cá não usamos esse termo que, se não é exactamente novo para mim, anda perto, de forma que tem de me dar um desconto). Admito que também se possa chamar '_hearing_' a essa inquirição, coolbrowne talvez esteja em condições de confirmar. Contudo, pareceu-me que no caso _'hearing_' se refere a uma fase processual, uma investigação/inquérito (_'hearing_') que poderá conduzir ou não a uma acusação e na qual podem ser ouvidas diversas pessoas, não propriamente ao acto de inquirição de uma pessoa  determinada (eventualmente também _'hearing_'). Ou seja, parece-me que a pessoa diz que outrem vai prestar declarações contra si num processo de inquérito/'_hearing_' que está a decorrer. Será isto? É sempre difícil dizê-lo com tão pouco contexto. Aliás, suspeito que seria relevante determinar também o significado de '_state_'. Trata-se de um inquérito '_estadual_' (promovido pelo Estado) ou _'state_' é uma forma abreviada de dizer '_state attorney_', caso em que a pessoa vai prestar declarações num processo promovido/dirigido pelo Ministério Pùblico? Muda um tanto o sentido.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Suponho que com '_oitiva_' se quer referir ao acto em que uma pessoa é ouvida em declarações na qualidade de arguido, testemunha ou outra (o '_suponho_' tem uma justificação: é que cá não usamos esse termo que, se não é exactamente novo para mim, anda perto, de forma que tem de me dar um desconto). Admito que também se possa chamar '_hearing_' a essa inquirição, coolbrowne talvez esteja em condições de confirmar. Contudo, pareceu-me que no caso _'hearing_' se refere a uma fase processual, uma investigação/inquérito (_'hearing_') que poderá conduzir ou não a uma acusação e na qual podem ser ouvidas diversas pessoas, não propriamente ao acto de inquirição de uma pessoa  determinada (eventualmente também _'hearing_'). Ou seja, parece-me que a pessoa diz que outrem vai prestar declarações contra si num processo de inquérito/'_hearing_' que está a decorrer. Será isto? É sempre difícil dizê-lo com tão pouco contexto. Aliás, suspeito que seria relevante determinar também o significado de '_state_'. Trata-se de um inquérito '_estadual_' (promovido pelo Estado) ou _'state_' é uma forma abreviada de dizer '_state attorney_', caso em que a pessoa vai prestar declarações num processo promovido/dirigido pelo Ministério Pùblico? Muda um tanto o sentido.



Carfer, *oitiva *tem sido mais usada, nos meios jurídicos do Brasil, do que _audiência _ou _audição_. 

No caso de "state", por aqui também fazemos distinção entre 'estado' (geralmente com minúscula), referindo-se às unidades da federação e 'Estado' (usualmente com maiúscula), ao fazer referência à União: por isso, designamos _estadual _quando falamos de 'estado' e _estatal_, quando falamos do 'Estado'. 

Como foi dito que nos EUA não se usa "State", com o sentido maior de União ou Estado, eu ficaria com o explanado pelo Cool, que direciona 'state' para cada uma das unidades da federação (vale para os EUA e para o Brasil, por se tratarem de repúblicas federativas).


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem, não foi afirmado que _não se usa_, mas que tal uso é raro, especialmente no contexto nacional (_domestic_, em inglês) americano.





Guigo said:


> Como foi dito que nos EUA _não se usa_ "State", com o sentido maior de União ou Estado...


O fragmento em questão - se me permitem voltar à pergunta original - claramente não é uma dessas raras instâncias, e parece claro que a intenção é estabelecer que a alçada é estadual (e não federal ou local). Quanto a audiência (ou oitiva), não duvido que seja um tópico interassante, mas não creio que se aplique à pergunta.


----------



## Guigo

coolbrowne said:


> Bem, não foi afirmado que _não se usa_, mas que tal uso é raro, especialmente no contexto nacional (_domestic_, em inglês) american fragmento em questão - se me permitem voltar à pergunta original - claramente não é uma dessas raras instâncias, e parece claro que a intenção é estabelecer que a alçada é estadual (e não federal ou local). Quanto a audiência (ou oitiva), não duvido que seja um tópico interassante, mas não creio que se aplique à pergunta.



Faltou o _quase_ antes do 'não se usa'. Peço-lhe desculpas pela omissão, Cool.


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Quanto a audiência (ou oitiva), não duvido que seja um tópico interassante, mas não creio que se aplique à pergunta.



Salvo o devido respeito, que é obviamente muito, creio que se aplica - e de pleno. '_Hearing_' é um dos termos da expressão em causa na pergunta original e o Guigo suscitou a questão de ele poder significar _'oitiva_' (no sentido de audição de alguém). Concordo consigo que o sentido será mais geral, o de investigação/inquérito (ou seja, o conjunto das diligências para apuramento dos factos e recolha de prova, que pode incluir várias '_oitivas_'), mas isso não torna a questão impertinente ou deslocada. 



coolbrowne said:


> O fragmento em questão - se me permitem voltar à pergunta original - claramente não é uma dessas raras instâncias, e parece claro que a intenção é estabelecer que a alçada é estadual (e não federal ou local).



Não digo, mais uma vez, que não tenha razão (foi, de resto, também a minha primeira leitura). Contudo, há na forma de dizer algo que me perturba e que me levou a suscitar a questão do real significado de '_state_', que creio que o coolbrowne, melhor do que qualquer outro dos que até agora interviemos, estará em condições de esclarecer. É que me parece que a forma habitual de identificar um _'hearing_' no âmbito estadual será '_State hearing_' ('_federal hearing_' no federal, etc.). Não quero dizer que não se possa dizer '_with the state_' para referir a alçada estadual, mas essa expressão parece-me estranha e leva-me a pensar que poderá estar a referir-se a um órgão estadual que esteja a conduzir essa investigação (sugeri, como mera hipótese, o Ministério Público, que certamente ouve pessoas e recolhe provas antes de introduzir a questão em tribunal, podendo então '_state_' ser uma forma abreviada de falar de _'state attorney/prosecutor/_ ou lá como no caso se chamar). Curiosamente, nas pesquisas que fiz na net sobre '_hearing with the state_', os exemplos que me aparecem referem-se efectivamente a órgãos. É certo que todos os exemplos se reportam a _'hearings_' administrativos, mas, em todo o caso, perante órgãos estaduais e em processos conexos com infracções que também têm uma vertente criminal. 
Gostaria muito de ouvir a sua opinião. Aqui tem alguns exemplos do que encontrei:

"In Matter of Chaipis v State Liq. Auth., 44 NY2d 57, 65 (1978), a defendant (restaurant and bar owner) entered a plea of guilty in criminal court . He then faced *a hearing with the State Liquor Authority* regarding the revocation of his liquor license." (http://law.justia.com/cases/new-york/other-courts/2013/2013-ny-slip-op-52048-u.html)

"From that time, you will be given ten days in which you will be eligible to request a* hearing with the State's Department* *of Driver Services*."(http://www.ga-criminaldefense.com/Criminal-Defense/DUI/DDS-Hearings.aspx)

"Within that time it is critically important that you schedule a suspension *hearing with the State* *Department of Motor Vehicles*" (http://www.floridadrunkdriversdefense.com/3_proper_dui_defense.html)


----------



## coolbrowne

As circunstâncias são diferentes. A frase da pergunta original é pouco precisa ao usar a expressão "hearing with the state", algo que estritamente não está definido, a não ser que a frase esteja incompleta e que "state" seja o início do nome de um órgão estadual específico. Daí inferir que se busca meremente estabelecer a alçada estadual.

Nestes três exemplos, ao contrário, a linguagem é de estilo oficial e bem mais precisa. Em cada caso, "State" é um adjetivo que é parte do nome do órgão estadual específico. Por exemplo, em um caso, a pessoa ou parte solicitou uma audiência, uma oportunidade de ser ouvida e expor seu caso.

Mas a palavra "hearing" também é usada em sentido mais amplo para denotar um evento/procedimento em que se conduz uma investigação, ou seja, um *inqérito* (mais uma vez, obrigado por sacudir-me a memória). Câmaras legislativas o fazem todo o tempo ("to hold a hearing on blah blah blah"), assim como órgãos regulatórios, etc. Este parece ser o contexto da pergunta original em que certo indivíduo ligado ao mundo do crime está sendo chamado (provavelmente intimado) a testemunhar em um inquérito. Parece claro que a referida testemunha não pediu para ser ouvida (e talvez preferisse não sê-lo, mas aí já estaria eu a especular além do contexto fornecido).


----------



## William Stein

coolbrowne said:


> As circunstâncias são diferentes. A frase da pergunta original é pouco precisa ao usar a expressão "hearing with the state", algo que estritamente não está definido, a não ser que a frase esteja incompleta e que "state" seja o início do nome de um órgão estadual específico. Daí inferir que se busca meremente estabelecer a alçada estadual.
> 
> Nestes três exemplos, ao contrário, a linguagem é de estilo oficial e bem mais precisa. Em cada caso, "State" é um adjetivo que é parte do nome do órgão estadual específico. Por exemplo, em um caso, a pessoa ou parte solicitou uma audiência, uma oportunidade de ser ouvida e expor seu caso.
> 
> Mas a palavra "hearing" também é usada em sentido mais amplo para denotar um evento/procedimento em que se conduz uma investigação, ou seja, um *inqérito* (mais uma vez, obrigado por sacudir-me a memória). Câmaras legislativas o fazem todo o tempo ("to hold a hearing on blah blah blah"), assim como órgãos regulatórios, etc. Este parece ser o contexto da pergunta original em que certo indivíduo ligado ao mundo do crime está sendo chamado (provavelmente intimado) a testemunhar em um inquérito. Parece claro que a referida testemunha não pediu para ser ouvida (e talvez preferisse não sê-lo, mas aí já estaria eu a especular além do contexto fornecido).



I just read through this thread and found it very interesting BUT: "hearing with (the) state" doesn't mean anything in English (or rather it could mean so many different things that it is practically meaningless). What is the context of the sentence (surrounding paragraph)?


----------



## coolbrowne

Agree 100%:





William Stein said:


> ... "hearing with (the) state" doesn't mean anything in English (or rather it could mean so many different things that it is practically meaningless...


That's why I made my suggestion deliberately vague and said





coolbrowne said:


> ...a expressão "hearing with the state", algo que estritamente não está definido, a não ser que a frase esteja incompleta e que "state" seja o início do nome de um órgão estadual específico...


Of course, better context is always welcome but, from the initial description, to wit, "alguém ligado ao mundo do crime" who is referring to someone else (maybe a snitch) testifying against said "alguém", I took the liberty to infer that the language would not be that precise. So, even though I still think "inquérito" was a great contribution, absent sorely missing expanded context, I believe we don't have that level of detail. I hazard the guess that the choice "vai testemunhar contra mim perante autoridades estaduais" may turn out to be a good fit.


----------



## William Stein

coolbrowne said:


> Agree 100%:That's why I made my suggestion deliberately vague and saidOf course, better context is always welcome but, from the initial description, to wit, "alguém ligado ao mundo do crime" who is referring to someone else (maybe a snitch) testifying against said "alguém", I took the liberty to infer that the language would not be that precise. So, even though I still think "inquérito" was a great contribution, absent sorely missing expanded context, I believe we don't have that level of detail. I hazard the guess that the choice "vai testemunhar contra mim perante autoridades estaduais" may turn out to be a good fit.



You did a very good job with the available information, but I think it's just a matter of common courtesy for the asker to supply some context instead of making everybody speculate.


----------



## moura

Agradecendo de novo a todos quantos participaram nesta questão, e de que beneficiaram não só eu como outras pessoas que possam ter dúvidas nesta área de terminologia sempre difícil para leigos, lamento não ter fornecido mais contexto, por que tal não era de todo possível
Trata-se de um livro de ficção sobre o submundo, escrito de forma um pouco informal, em que as referências a casos jurídicos e afins surgem muito de passagem, quase como um breve apontamento no meio da ação.
Obrigada


To William Stein:

Always have that courtesy when submiting my doubts, which is also the present case.


----------



## William Stein

moura said:


> lamento não ter fornecido mais contexto, por que tal não era de todo possível
> Trata-se de um livro de ficção sobre o submundo, escrito de forma um pouco informal, em que as referências a casos jurídicos e afins surgem muito de passagem, quase como um breve apontamento no meio da ação.



But even that information would be very helpful: if "submundo/underworld" means gangsters it's probably supposed to mean "called in for questioning by the State Prosecutor" (that's what usually happens to gangsters).


----------

